# Fedor's next opponent: MONSON - Good Fight



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

People were saying Fedor ducked Monson. Anyways, this is a good first fight. I'd like to see the rest of the card.

Source: Front page of sherdogg


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

if its true fedor should win but anything can happen in mma, monson by gogoplata


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't see it on Sherdog anywhere...


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> I don't see it on Sherdog anywhere...


"Though M-1 Global representatives wouldn't comment, it's believed veteran Jeff Monson (Pictures) is a candidate to be Emelianenko's first opponent." quote Sherdog.com

Right there dude.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

AceFranklin88 said:


> "Though M-1 Global representatives wouldn't comment, it's believed veteran Jeff Monson (Pictures) is a candidate to be Emelianenko's first opponent." quote Sherdog.com
> 
> Right there dude.


Ahh I see it now, thank you. 

Monson is solid competition, but I think Fedor is better than him in every way. I'd like to see the rest of the card as well.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Good opponent for Fedor; Monson's a solid HW, and this should've happened a while ago, so yeah, I'm digging this.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Good fight Monson is solid and this should be fun but Fedor should dominate this fight standing and on the ground. But no doubt Monson is a good fighter for him to fight. If he fights Monson, Barnett and Arona next year for his 3 fights than I think he will keep the #1 ranking.


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

oh common guys you dont believe monson is a true warrior ok anything can happen im mma but i dont believe in monson in this fight i think his fighting style isnt tough enough for fedor


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Monson has solid stand-up and a really good ground game. 

He's a solid opponent for Fedor, since he's a HW and a name HW, at that. Would you rather have Fedor fighting MW's?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Jeff Monson right???? The same guy who was gonna take tim sylvia right? Yeah this will be a great fight. A great fight for Fedor...........get a quick win in his debut and keep rollin.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Monson has solid stand-up and a really good ground game.
> 
> He's a solid opponent for Fedor, since he's a HW and a name HW, at that. Would you rather have Fedor fighting MW's?


Sorry but if Pedro Rizzo is going to drop Monson, Fedor is going to steam roll him. Monson's a good grappler, but how good is he off his back or while getting his face smashed in?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

What a waste of Fedors time. Monsons good, but not that good at all. This is the problem with Fedor not fighting in the UFC.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I really like this fight. Monson has improved stand-up, but I wouldn't call it good. His ground game is great. And he's a big name for M-1 to match up with Fedor. This is a fight that will shut up all the haters who say Fedor shouldn't be #1 in the HW Division if he doesn't fight top fighters.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

kds13 said:


> I really like this fight. Monson has improved stand-up, but I wouldn't call it good. His ground game is great. And he's a big name for M-1 to match up with Fedor. This is a fight that will shut up all the haters who say Fedor shouldn't be #1 in the HW Division if he doesn't fight top fighters.


Amen to that. I'm just really excited to see Fedor fight again, it's been TOO long.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't think MOnson will be able to beat Fedor. Monson is coming off a KO los to Rizzo and to be honest if he can't stand with Rizzo he won't be able to stand with Fedor and Fedor isn't even that good of a striker. I think Monson is seriously outclassed in this fight.

But we will see.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Before he lost to Monson I would argue he was a borderline top 10 fighter since he has beaten Fujita which is a better win than anything Aleks has. 

Jeff Monson is a good fighter a solid HW and nothing to laugh at if Fedor doesn't take this serious he will lose no joke. 

I can't stand Jeff Monson's crazy ass self but he is a serious fighter and is good enough on the ground to catch Fedor in something if he doesn't bring his A game.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Most people who saw tim sylvia just hold monson at arms lenght and not let him do anything. Monson on his back couldnt even punch tim in the face cuz tim was too tall and people think that this could be a close fight?????? I'll take all your bets right here...............this is welcome to m-1 here's your first victory fight fedor enjoy it!!!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't even bring up the Monson vs Sylvia fight the guy is almost a foot shorter than Sylvia. He is the same height as BJ Penn the chance he was going to be able to do anything to Sylvia were small just due to size. Fedor is 6'0 on the ground Monson isn't going to be so mismatched and mark my words if Fedor doesn't bring his a game he's getting beat.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Monson is a solid fighter and IMO good enough to hang with Fedor on the ground. Fedor should win this fight though, probably by GNP. I could very easily see this go to a decision though if it turns out to be a grappling match, and Fedor doesn't give fights away when they go to decision. 

This is the kind of thing that sucks about Fedor not being in the UFC. After Monson the only credible HW's out there for him to fight are Barnett and his own brother. He won't fight Aleks, and I'd bet against the Barnett fight ever happening too. I guess Coleman is available, but who really wants to see that again? I guess I'm just really dissapointed that we will never get to see Fedor vs. AA, Fedor vs. Randy, Fedor vs. Gonzaga or Fedor vs. Sylvia. I mean those are fights I'd love to see.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Drop Kick what about Hunt. Then you got Arona, Nogueira and Sokoudjou who are as big if not bigger than Fedor. I would love to see if Little Brother can beat Big Brothers kryptonite in Rogerio Nogueira vs Fedor.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Drop Kick what about Hunt. Then you got Arona, Nogueira and Sokoudjou who are as big if not bigger than Fedor. I would love to see if Little Brother can beat Big Brothers kryptonite in Rogerio Nogueira vs Fedor.


I'd like to see a rematch with Hunt, but I'm just not that excited to see him fight LHW's. Granted those guys could probably easily fight at HW, they've spent most of their careers fighting at 205. I just don't think they'd be as good at HW. But I see your point. They are all good fighters but in the end I see Fedor beating all of them.

Hopefully, with MMA growing around the world, we will start seeing a whole new group of talented fighters that will get signed by organizations other than the UFC.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I understand your point just a note Arona spent most of his career at HW.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Monson's got no shot if he tries to stand and trade (as he did with Rizzo). If he sticks to his grappling and wrestling, it'll be an interesting fight.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Can't wait to see this...I hope Monson puts up a fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Sorry but if Pedro Rizzo is going to drop Monson, Fedor is going to steam roll him. Monson's a good grappler, but how good is he off his back or while getting his face smashed in?


Oh, Fedor should be able to beat Monson, no doubt. I'm just saying that this would be a good match-up, and would be a real opponent for Fedor.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Oh, Fedor should be able to beat Monson, no doubt. I'm just saying that this would be a good match-up, and would be a real opponent for Fedor.


Exactly if Fedor comes ready to fight than he should win easy but if he comes in taking Monson lightly and this thing hits the ground Monson will win no doubt about it. Monson is way to good on the ground for Fedor to take him lightly and win.


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

I just cant wait to see Fedor Fight. I have never seen him fight live and I am pumped. I see a gnp rd 1 win here for the Cyborg!:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Exactly if Fedor comes ready to fight than he should win easy but if he comes in taking Monson lightly and this thing hits the ground Monson will win no doubt about it. Monson is way to good on the ground for Fedor to take him lightly and win.


This is true. Fedor has a pretty good guard, but he better not let Jeff Monson get on top of him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Even on his best day I think if Monson somehow got on top of Fedor, Fedor would be in huge trouble. Fedor guard is good but it isn't his strength and Monson is much stronger than Fedor. Monson on top of Fedor might = Upset of the century


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Even on his best day I think if Monson somehow got on top of Fedor, Fedor would be in huge trouble. Fedor guard is good but it isn't his strength and Monson is much stronger than Fedor. Monson on top of Fedor might = Upset of the century



I couldn't agree more. If it were Monson and not Mark Hunt grabbing that arm Fedor would have been submitted. Good thing for Fedor Mark Hunt doesn't have a very good submission game. The question is, would Fedor let himself get into that position with a grappler like Monson?


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

A few months ago I would have given Monson a good chance, but if he can't take down Rizzo I don't think he can take down Fedor. I see Fedor DESTROYING Monson with easy.


This is coming from a Monson fan, and a guy who doesn't really like Fedor.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

DropKick said:


> I couldn't agree more. If it were Monson and not Mark Hunt grabbing that arm Fedor would have been submitted. Good thing for Fedor Mark Hunt doesn't have a very good submission game. The question is, would Fedor let himself get into that position with a grappler like Monson?


The thing is Fedor seems to have let downs once in a while but he times them right. He got himself stunned bad by Fujita who is a guy who can't really finish and if it was almost anyone else Fedor would've gotten GnP'd to a KO. and He got himself caught against Hunt who's submission game isn't good enough to finish him. If Fedor put a performance like those on against Monson I don't care if their standing or on the ground Monson has a shot and if the are on the ground Monson would become a huge favorite.

For all the talk of Fedor being a cyborg he does seem to not bring his A game at times against B level fighters.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Scary scary opponent for Fedor. Big strong grappler that could neutalize Fedor's ground game. Fedor will own Monson standing but if hit the mat Monson has a chance. Monson is a beast on the ground.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Exactly if Fedor comes ready to fight than he should win easy but if he comes in taking Monson lightly and this thing hits the ground Monson will win no doubt about it. Monson is way to good on the ground for Fedor to take him lightly and win.


You keep saying "If Fedor takes him lightly". Here's a question, when has Fedor taken ANYONE lightly?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> You keep saying "If Fedor takes him lightly". Here's a question, when has Fedor taken ANYONE lightly?


Well he does seem to make mistakes against fighters who aren't exactly at his level of fighting. Look at the Fujita and the Hunt fights.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Well he does seem to make mistakes against fighters who aren't exactly at his level of fighting. Look at the Fujita and the Hunt fights.


Yes, and look at the results from those fights. Fedor still came out on top in impressive fashion.

I don't get why people are saying "If it was Monson slapping on the submission Fedor would have been subbed". Why? Because the only reason Hunt ended up on top of Fedor was because he outweighed him substantially. 

Fedor went for the takedowns and the weight of Hunt is the main reason he was countered. Monson's a big guy, but he's not nearly as heavy as Mark Hunt, I sincerely doubt his ability to counter Fedor using his own weight because there isn't much difference between the two.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

What I'm saying is Monson is more dangerous than Hunt and Fujita and if Fedor fights like he did against them I believe he will lose.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> What I'm saying is Monson is more dangerous than Hunt and Fujita and if Fedor fights like he did against them I believe he will lose.


That's entirely possible, but every fight is different. The main reason Fedor toppled Fujita and Hunt is because he fights smarter, not because they're B fighters. Most guys would have dropped or struggled to keep their heads together after getting nailed with the shot Fujita hit Fedor with, look at how he reacted. Instantly clinched up, caught his breath, landed a body kick, through a punch then finished it off with a slick RNC.

Look at Randy when he's been rocked, for the most part his fights have ended. Fedor trains for every possible situation and that's why he's been able to get out of the trouble he's been in.

I probably sound like a huge Fedor nuthugger, but I just can't see Jeff Monson taking him down easily. I see Monson getting overwhelmed by Fedor standing, attempting single legs, only to get stuffed and beaten much like Nogueira and Herring were pounded.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree if Fedor comes with his A game but at times Fedor seems to have little slips that lead to him almost getting beat and they seem to happen vs fighters who are a lot like Monson in talent level except Monson is a better finisher than the guys he has previously faced. 

The reason Fujita didn't finish Fedor has much more to do with Fujita than Fedor. Fedor was out of it for a while and Fujita didn't capitalize it didn't really have much to do with what Fedor did.


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

tim sylvia beat monson. fedor would CRUSHAAAA slyvia.

but monson i dont know i just think would fair better then tim.

but hey its a soso match. put my money on fedor


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I dunno, whenever i see someone having a shot at Fedor, i get a bad feeling like he'll lose. W/e tho, i want Fedor to win, but i see monson having a good chance, not to submit Fedor but only way is a decision.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I agree if Fedor comes with his A game but at times Fedor seems to have little slips that lead to him almost getting beat and they seem to happen vs fighters who are a lot like Monson in talent level except Monson is a better finisher than the guys he has previously faced.


Yes, but at the same time Fedor is not the only fighter to make slips. Monson tried standing with Rizzo, despite the fact he started losing the stand-up, he lost his focus for one second and it was lights out. I would bank on Monson making a mistake before Fedor, but that's just me.



bbjd7 said:


> The reason Fujita didn't finish Fedor has much more to do with Fujita than Fedor. Fedor was out of it for a while and Fujita didn't capitalize it didn't really have much to do with what Fedor did.


I think it has plenty to do with what Fedor did. He didn't back up, he came forward and locked up Fujita's arms so he couldn't continue his barrage of punches. Fedor knew exactly where he was in the ring, and knew exactly what to do in his situation. While Fujita could have done better to finish, the fact Fedor survived and won unquestionably had a lot to do with his competance as a fighter.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fujita rocked Fedor, no question, but I think Fedor recovered well and tied Fujita up well so he couldn't continue punching.

As for Hunt, well, anyone who weighs that much is going to be trouble if he gets on top of you. Fedor kept his composure like usual.

Monson could pull something crazy on the ground, but I doubt it.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm Calling it here now. Monson by Flying Gogoplata.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice fight, this is a really good fight and didn't see this commin at all, I thought he would get some nobody.

Its not as good as Fedor Vs Barnett, or Fedor Vs Couture, but it certainly has me intrigued. Definetly see Fedor winning, but Monson could provide trouble on the ground.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Yes, but at the same time Fedor is not the only fighter to make slips. Monson tried standing with Rizzo, despite the fact he started losing the stand-up, he lost his focus for one second and it was lights out. I would bank on Monson making a mistake before Fedor, but that's just me.


I would disagree this is the chance of a lifetime for Monson and it's a no pressure fight. If he wins he is a top 10 HW and is the man who beat Fedor. If he losses big deal he lost to Fedor. I would expect Monson to fight a very relaxed fight and not make many mistakes.

Honestly If Fedor fights the way he usually does than he will be fine but once in a while he kinda takes the foot off the pedal and I'm saying if he does that in this fight Monson will make him pay.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I wonder if the pressure will get to Fedor. I mean, he's made up to be larger-than-life, plus this is his debut in a new organization that he is carrying on his back at this point. He is a better fighter than Monson, no doubt, but I hope he doesn't crumble mentally trying to live up to his hype and make a stupid mistake.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

Gonna Be A Solid Fight To Get Fedor Back In The Mix


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Well he does seem to make mistakes against fighters who aren't exactly at his level of fighting. Look at the Fujita and the Hunt fights.


In Fedor's defense, not my words but Fedor's own, he said he could have ended it much earlier then he did. He also broke a toe three weeks earlier to the fight only allowing him to punch a punch bagging for three weeks.(Which he talks about in the interview I linked)



> *FE:* I faced a notable fighter, Mark Hunt, the K-1 champion, and won during the 9th minute of the match via tapout.
> 
> *RI:* So it was practically over in one round?
> 
> ...


The Official Site of Fedor Emelyanenko


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

lol, I think it's funny and cool how fedor thinks of his opponent's well being. 

He said something similar in his fight with mark coleman. Something about him trying not to mess up coleman's face too much and going for the Submission instead, because his daughters were watching. :thumb02:


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

The more I think about it, the more I realize Jeff Monson is going to have no chance against Fedor. Fedor is going to maul him, mark my words.


No chance


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

personally, i think this is has all the potential to be a great fight. i think it's a BIG challenge for monson & a good fight for fedor, especially considering that he hasn't fought in a hot minute. 

im stoked.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Fedor is just as strong as monson, if not stronger.

Has a massive cardio advantage.

Has a massive striking advantage (he is top 3 heavyweight striker IMO)

Is honestly a better grappler. If Noguiera couldnt sub him, monson has a slim chance of such a feat. 

Has much better GNP.


Barring a flying knee or a flying gogo plata i dont see monson winning.

And for anyone saying that monson will beat him if he gets in fedor's gaurd, do you remember what happened to coleman when he was in fedor's gaurd? And coleman is a much better wrestler than monson.

Rd 1 TKO ( i hope ) and if not that, Rd 1 tapout ( submission )


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Fedor is just as strong as monson, if not stronger.
> 
> Has a massive cardio advantage.
> 
> ...


First off it's not even close in the strength department Monson is one of the strongest HW's in the world he's just short. The man is 5'9 240. Monson is stronger than Fedor no doubt.

Second Monson cardio isn't bad at all I think that he isn't that far behind in the cardio department.

Third He defiantly has a massive striking advantage but Monson isn't a quick KO for Fedor. Fedor isn't the kind of striker who gets quick KO's vs good fighters and Monson is a good fighter.

Fourth True Nogueira couldn't sub him but Fedor looked as good as we have ever seen him against Nogueira. I hate to break it to all the Fedor fans but he doesn't always come out with that same intensity. (Look at the quote that godly moose put up do you really think if it was Nogueira or Cro Cop he wouldn't have gone full out). 

Fedor has the best GnP in world so u are right there.

While Coleman is a better Wrestler Monson is a world class Grappler and is as dangerous as they come on top of you. He is so strong he powers through a lot of submission and honestly Monson is way more dangerous on top than Coleman and Monson is better on top than Fedor is off his back. If Fedor winds up on his back advantage in the fight even on Fedor's best day would go to Monson.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bbjd7, as much as you try to make this out to be a good fight, it really isn't. Monson hasn't done anything to even put him into consideration as a man to beat the #1 HW in the world(as most people see Fedor). What is this fight gonna prove? Monson doesn't beong in the same ring as Fedor at the moment. This is why Fedor should be in the UFC.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually, it is a good fight. I mean, yeah, this isn't Couture vs Fedor or Barnett vs Fedor, but Monson's an actual HW and a solid one at that. Fedor needs to get back to fighting solid HW's, and Monson is a guy who can work both standing and on the ground. As much as I like Hunt, he's not that great on the ground. Monson, however, is very good.

So yeah, this fight is a good one.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

I can really see Monson clipping Fedor right on the chin and shutting up everybody. That would be sweet.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I gotta disagree Damone. Monson obviously has a snowmans chance in hell standing up and on the ground whats he gonna do? Nog couldn't do anything to Fedor, and hes obviously better than Monson. Monson was getting battered on the ground by Sylvia. I mean, getting put in a triangle by tim Sylvia???????!
I'm betting on a fast victory for Fedor.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> bbjd7, as much as you try to make this out to be a good fight, it really isn't. Monson hasn't done anything to even put him into consideration as a man to beat the #1 HW in the world(as most people see Fedor). What is this fight gonna prove? Monson doesn't beong in the same ring as Fedor at the moment. This is why Fedor should be in the UFC.


In all honesty man what did Forrest do to deserve a shot at Shogun. Nothing but Forrest is a solid LHW and he came ready to fight. Shogun hadn't fought in a while gassed out and lost. 

Fedor hasn't fought in a long time and he hasn't fought a solid HW in an even longer time. This fight really is dangerous. I think Fedor will win but Monson is no joke. BTW he did get trashed by Sylvia who is about a foot taller than him which made that fight a mismatch. Monson has a good shot in this. Fedor doesn't just walk in the ring and KO people his striking is very good but he doesn't drop people quick which will give Monson time to get it to the ground. I think Fedor will win but it's going to be much closer than you think.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Looking at who Fedor has fought recently, this will definitely be more challenging. Regardless, I see Fedor ground and pounding Monson out in the 2nd round (M-1 has 5min rounds, right?).


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

He should have gone to the UFC. It's just such a dumb situation. Now he has to fight Monson...not even a top ten opponent.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> First off it's not even close in the strength department Monson is one of the strongest HW's in the world he's just short. The man is 5'9 240. Monson is stronger than Fedor no doubt.


Where do you get this from? Looking at his bulging muscles? :laugh: Maybe Monson can lift more, but I'd argue that Fedor may just have the best core strength in MMA. Look at how he tossed Nogueira and Herring around like they were welterweights.



bbjd7 said:


> Second Monson cardio isn't bad at all I think that he isn't that far behind in the cardio department.


He looked pretty tired against Rizzo. He also looked pretty tired and demoralized after struggling to get Tim Sylvia on the ground. I think if Fedor can stuff Monson and dish out punishment, the same thing is bound to happen.



bbjd7 said:


> He defiantly has a massive striking advantage but Monson isn't a quick KO for Fedor. Fedor isn't the kind of striker who gets quick KO's vs good fighters and Monson is a good fighter.


I agree, Fedor is a little more cautious when he fights guys that are more respected in the sport. I still see him beating Monson either standing, on the ground or via decision though.



bbjd7 said:


> Fourth True Nogueira couldn't sub him but Fedor looked as good as we have ever seen him against Nogueira. I hate to break it to all the Fedor fans but he doesn't always come out with that same intensity. (Look at the quote that godly moose put up do you really think if it was Nogueira or Cro Cop he wouldn't have gone full out).


Like you said earlier, against lesser opponents Fedor exercises what seems to be mercy or toys with them. Monson's a legit HW though and I would expect Fedor to debut for his new host organization in peak physical and mental condition.



bbjd7 said:


> While Coleman is a better Wrestler Monson is a world class Grappler and is as dangerous as they come on top of you. He is so strong he powers through a lot of submission and honestly Monson is way more dangerous on top than Coleman and Monson is better on top than Fedor is off his back. If Fedor winds up on his back advantage in the fight even on Fedor's best day would go to Monson.


Monson's top game IS better than Coleman's. But are his takedowns/shots as good as Mark's no, not at all. Getting Fedor on his back is going to be the hardest thing for Jeff to do.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Where do you get this from? Looking at his bulging muscles? :laugh: Maybe Monson can lift more, but I'd argue that Fedor may just have the best core strength in MMA. Look at how he tossed Nogueira and Herring around like they were welterweights.
> 
> 
> Like you said earlier, against lesser opponents Fedor exercises what seems to be mercy or toys with them. Monson's a legit HW though and I would expect Fedor to debut for his new host organization in peak physical and mental condition.
> ...


Arguing who is stronger doesn't make much sense since neither of us can prove it so while I think Monson is stronger it really isn't something we can prove.


This was my point at the start of the thread if you recall.

I said If Fedor doesn't take him seriously than he will be in trouble. If he treats him like a legit HW like you and I think he will he should be fine. But if he doesn't and he treats him like he has treated some fighters in the past Fedor will be in trouble.

Also I didn't say Monson could take Fedor down I said if he somehow ends up on top then Fedor is in trouble. I agree that I don't see Monson taking Fedor down I was just commenting on if they got in that situation.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Arguing who is stronger doesn't make much sense since neither of us can prove it so while I think Monson is stronger it really isn't something we can prove.
> 
> 
> This was my point at the start of the thread if you recall.
> ...


Then I agree with you on everything :thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

How bad well the webernet crash if Monson subs Monson? Hopefully this run in M1 sees Fedor fight tough and top competition. Not Zulu, over the hill one dimensional fighters, Goodridge, pro wrestlers, middleweights or kickboxers with no ground game.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

No credit given to Monson.

IF, and i say IF Monson takes Fedor down, then nothing is for sure...

Fedor is the greatest fighter in the history of MMA, but he's not that slick on the ground from the bottom to a point where he can submit easily a former submission wrestling champion.

Everytime we talk about how Fedor is great, we say how great he is in every aspect of the game, and when it comes down to him getting taken down and being on the bottom, which happened twice in his Pride career(i think, if you dont count the 1 second he was down after getting slammed by Randleman), we talk about the 2 fights against Coleman.

No disrecpect to Coleman or the whole Hammerhouse team, but they are mostly all wrestlers with no submission skills. When you get submitted by Takada, there is something wrong!

Granted the 2 submissions by Fedor were awesome(esp the first one), but we are talking about Jeff Monson here.. 

Add this to the fact that Fedor has not fought a single worthy opponent in close to 2 years(Mark Hunt actually did great, but i consider him super worthy as a MMA fighter, despite me liking him a lot), and you have a fight that isn't that easy for Fedor.

Fedor needs to knock Monson out, i doubt he can win in any other way.. but then again, i didnt think he would sub Lindland either


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> How bad well the webernet crash if Monson subs Monson? Hopefully this run in M1 sees Fedor fight tough and top competition. Not Zulu, over the hill one dimensional fighters, Goodridge, pro wrestlers, middleweights or kickboxers with no ground game.


yeah it will crash badly alright, it's pretty hard to sub yourself.. i tried once, but i tapped very quickly


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know if I'd use the Takada vs Coleman fight as an example.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> I don't know if I'd use the Takada vs Coleman fight as an example.


Aye, I was just thinking that. Total *ahemage* there. . .


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think people need to figure out the difference between strength and functional strength.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> I don't know if I'd use the Takada vs Coleman fight as an example.


yeah i guess.. If that was fixed, then Coleman should be an actor


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I think people need to figure out the difference between strength and functional strength.


I would bet Monson has more "functional" strength than Fedor, Fedor is just more explosive whe he uses is which makes it look much more impressive than when Monson uses his to slowly overpower his opponant on the ground.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bellr77 said:


> I would bet Monson has more "functional" strength than Fedor, Fedor is just more explosive whe he uses is which makes it look much more impressive than when Monson uses his to slowly overpower his opponant on the ground.


I don't understand?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> I would bet Monson has more "functional" strength than Fedor, Fedor is just more explosive whe he uses is which makes it look much more impressive than when Monson uses his to slowly overpower his opponant on the ground.


How do you figure that? I would say Fedor has more 'functional' strength due to his Judo/***** background, compared to Monson's bjj background.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Say I put a guy X amount of weight on each, Monson would push him off while Fedor would almost toss them off, he would do it with more force, Now if I took a guy who was twice that weight I think Monson still push him off the same way, while Fedor wouldn't be able to at all. (This is just an example I pulled out of nowhere to explain what I meant and isnt relative to any opponant.)


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> How do you figure that? I would say Fedor has more 'functional' strength due to his Judo/***** background, compared to Monson's bjj background.


Exactly what I think aswell!



bellr77 said:


> Say I put a guy X amount of weight on each, Monson would push him off while Fedor would almost toss them off, he would do it with more force, Now if I took a guy who was twice that weight I think Monson still push him off the same way, while Fedor wouldn't be able to at all. (This is just an example I pulled out of nowhere to explain what I meant and isnt relative to any opponant.)


Interesting equation :confused02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This is a great fight, because it will be the first guy since Noguiera who can really test Fedor's ground game.

It will be interesting to see how the takedown goes and who ends up on top. I know that's where Monson is most comfortable, but if Fedor gets there it will be interesting to see how Monson goes about defending off of his back, which I'm sure he's done before in submission grappling.

On the ground, this is a wet dream matchup for me, because both guys are so versatile and so explosive that anything really is possible. If it stays standing up I'll be very disappointed, but I don't see that happening.

Does anyone know if this fight has been confirmed?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

IronMan said:


> This is a great fight, because it will be the first guy since Noguiera who can really test Fedor's ground game.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the takedown goes and who ends up on top. I know that's where Monson is most comfortable, but if Fedor gets there it will be interesting to see how Monson goes about defending off of his back, which I'm sure he's done before in submission grappling.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Monson will be comfortable defending off his back from his days in submission grappling, but will he be comfortable having Fedor punching him in said position? :laugh:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Split said:
 

> yeah it will crash badly alright, it's pretty hard to sub yourself.. i tried once, but i tapped very quickly


I failed... MONSON SUBS FEDOR. Although Monson submitting himself would be awesome. 

I really hope this is just a start for Fedor. No more Zulus, Coleman or middleweights please.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> How do you figure that? I would say Fedor has more 'functional' strength due to his Judo/***** background, compared to Monson's bjj background.


 Are you trying to say that he knows how to use his strength more effectively then?? Thats what Im reading out of this and if that is your point we arent really debating the same subject,


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Are you trying to say that he knows how to use his strength more effectively then?? Thats what Im reading out of this and if that is your point we arent really debating the same subject,


You're talking about absolute strength(I think), I'm talking about *functional* strength.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm sure Monson will be comfortable defending off his back from his days in submission grappling, but will he be comfortable having Fedor punching him in said position? :laugh:


I can't wait to see more of Fedor striking through the guard.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

IronMan said:


> This is a great fight, because it will be the first guy since Noguiera who can really test Fedor's ground game.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the takedown goes and who ends up on top. I know that's where Monson is most comfortable, but if Fedor gets there it will be interesting to see how Monson goes about defending off of his back, which I'm sure he's done before in submission grappling.
> 
> ...


Completly agree on the fight these two are pretty even on the ground although Fedor's GnP is much better pure submission Monson is better than Fedor so if this hits the ground it'll be fun.

The fight hasn't been confirmed in fact no one even knows if Monson has signed to fight with M-1 but it is a rumor floating around.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Monson's a credible opponent. This is much a better fight than I feared it might be. Good on Fedor for taking on a guy who has good skills.
And wow, how huge would beating Fedor be for Monson?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

man Fedor doesn't duck *anyone* for god's sake...


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> Monson is solid competition, but I think Fedor is better than him in every way. I'd like to see the rest of the card as well.


I think Monson's ground game is more proven than Fedor's. However, if Fedor ends up in top position he should dominate. It's just a question of who ends up on top. I still think if monson tries to stand and trade with fedor (like he did with rizzo) he'll be asleep quickly.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

elardo said:


> I can't wait to see more of Fedor striking through the guard.


No kidding, it's almost as if he completely ignores the fact he's in the guard.. he just flies over top of it.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

rufio.e0 said:


> I think Monson's ground game is more proven than Fedor's.


I don't think so. A lot of people probably disagree, but I just watched Monson vs Forrest and Monson's ground game couldn't even put Forrest away. Fedor's ground game seems more fit for MMA. Just my opinion.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Fedor Armbar 2nd Rd Than Randy GnP Fedor 2nd RD..


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually think this will be closer then people think, I think Fedor will win but Monson's strength will test Fedor although i think Fedor will win by second round (T)KO due to G'n'P.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

am i the only one who thinks Monson will win this fight?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Probably, cos Monson aint that good.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> am i the only one who thinks Monson will win this fight?


There are probably a few others, but you're definately in the minority here.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> am i the only one who thinks Monson will win this fight?


No I give Monson a good shot depending on his gameplan (as I posted earlier).


----------

